# Johnny Hendricks Will KO GSP



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is my full analysis of the upcoming Hendricks-GSP title fight and how I believe it will go down:

In approaching this fight, you have to consider GSP's gameplan in every title defense. Like Bill Belicheck in the NFL, GSP is a highly cerebral strategist whose only concern is winning, and he does this by taking away his opponent's biggest strength while attacking his biggest weakness. This sounds obvious enough, but you'd be surprised how often fighters and athletes compete with awful gameplans and low fight IQ. 

In recent history, GSP has adopted this gameplan effectively because he is strong in all facets of MMA: He is a black belt karate striker with extensive boxing training from Freddie Roach, he has a black belt in BJJ, and he is arguably the best wrestler in MMA. So, if his opponent's strength is wrestling then he will take that away by using his great wrestling to keep the fight standing and exposing his opponent's weakness on the feet. We saw this strategy against Jake Shields, when GSP took away Shields's strength as a grappler by standing and striking Shields against his weakness. Conversely, against a fighter whose strength is striking and weakness is wrestling, GSP will take away the strength and attack the weakness simultaneously by taking the opponent down in every round and keeping the fight on the mat. We saw this strategy employed against Dan Hardy and Thiago Alves. 

GSP has had success in every defense because he is strong in every aspect of MMA, whereas his opponents have typically been EITHER strong grapplers OR strong strikers. Thus, he has been able to rinse and repeat his gameplans with relative ease and predictability. Because GSP has monstrous MMA wrestling, he's been able to even take down other wrestlers like Josh Koscheck.

With Hendricks, though, GSP will face the best MMA and pure wrestler he has ever faced. Hendricks was an incredible undefeated champion in college who was even better than Koscheck, and as we saw against Condit yesterday he can take people down pretty easily when he feels like it. Also, I've never seen anybody take him down and I can't imagine anybody doing it, including GSP. Because of this incredible wrestling, Hendricks will be able to keep the fight standing against GSP.

Thus, the battle will come down to a striking match between Hendricks and GSP. While GSP has better technical striking, Hendricks undoubtedly has more power in his fists. Showing the ability to KO anybody, Hendricks has the ability to KO GSP, who has an average chin since he has been rocked by Carlos Condit and even finished by little Matt Serra. 

The final questions are: Can Hendricks actually land his bombs, and does he have the stamina to last 5 rounds? To the first question, I think he can land his power lefts against GSP by pressuring him. GSP is not a counter-striker like Anderson Silva, and he doesnt respond to pressure well. Normally, GSP goes in for a double-leg takedown when pressured, but this is not an option against a wrestling stalwart like Hendricks. So, Hendricks can back GSP up, defend his takedown attempts, and land his power left with pressure. While he doesnt have the stamina for five rounds, I don't think it will matter because Hendricks will rock and finish GSP within the first 3. 

The only other way I can see this fight developing is for GSP to be well prepared for Hendricks's left hand and outpoint him on the feet for a five round decision via superior endurance and technique. But, ultimately I see HEndricks taking the belt with a KO in the first 3 rounds. What do you all think?


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

No one is ever going to knock GSP out, because there will never be a fight where he won't take it to the ground and lay and pray for 5 rounds and win.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Hendricks is a legitimate threat to GSP's title.

It boils down to how good his takedown defense is. It he can keep it standing, the way he darts in to land his bombs will have GSP in all kinds of shit.

Then again GSP can take everybody down, I don't think Hendricks will be an exception. Everybody said Diaz would destroy GSP standing but the fight was standing for 16 of 25 minutes and Diaz couldn't do anything with it.

It will be a good fight, I'm looking forward to it :thumb03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Of course Hendricks is a threat. But to act as though GSP won't - without question - be able to control Hendricks because of Johny's wrestling credentials is jumping the gun. Rick Story was able to win a UD against Hendricks by doing precisely that - controlling him. To think it impossible that GSP, a larger and much more talented WW, could do the same is just silly. I've been told so many times now that GSP will be in danger on the feet or on the ground because of ______'s ability that the words have lost all meaning. 

Hendricks can be controlled. And as we saw last night, Hendricks can be broken when things don't go his way. There's a reason he dropped the third, and it's because Carlos turned up the pressure and started winning the fight. Hendricks wilted. 

All that to say that of course Hendricks can catch GSP. But I'll hardly be shocked if GSP is able to take Johny down and make him quit from underneath. If people honestly believe that Diaz vs. GSP was boring, then I suggest not ordering this fight, because GSP isn't dumb enough to attempt anything other than out-grappling Hendricks. And I can't say that I'll blame him.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP puts on another technical striking clinic, though there's always a chance Hendricks could catch him at some point. Condit got nailed a bunch of times last night because he either backed straight up or circled into the left hand instead of away from it. GSP is very unlikely to make that mistake, he has the footwork, speed, and reach to stay out of the way and pick Hendricks apart from the outside all night long. Add to that is ring awareness, watch any of his recent fights and notice how he circles back to the center of the cage as soon as his feet get behind the black line. This makes it a lot harder for Hendricks to cut off the cage and put GSP in a position where he can be hit.

Personally I think GSP will Randy Couture him. By that I mean he'll use his striking to setup the clinch and wear out Hendricks that way. Gas him out, wear him down, and frustrate him into making mistakes which can be exploited.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

GSP has a 6" reach advantage which means he'll likely use dynamic striking to keep Hendricks out of range and then reactive double when Hendricks tries to close the distance.

Hendricks at least will have 5 rounds to land that shot to KO GSP; in that time he'll get tired and GSP will work to take the power out of his punches.

This fight will just like every other GSP fight in the past five years with the same result.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hendricks has a damn good shot... much better than Diaz IMO. Hendricks throws hard and has the wrestling backgrounds to cause potential problems.

I still think GSP takes it, but it's an interesting fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

To me this outcome was unthinkable and virtually impossible 6 months ago, now i actually think it is the most likely outcome.



Comparing their wrestling last night i actually see Hendricks as the more explosive and dynamic wrestler of the two, I think Hendricks will be able to stuff GSP's attempts, GSP's best chance to win this fight might be to employ his Koschek tactics.. but judging by GSP's post fight face i really doubt he's going to be elusive enough over 5 rounds to avoid being hurt by Hendricks.

This is madness, but i predict Hendricks by KO/TKO in the championship rounds.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Jab and circle GSP is coming out to this fight. I hope Johny is smart enough to train for that. As good as GSP is he is pretty predictable.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

GSP looks a little less dynamic and more straight line in his last few fights Shields included.

Hendricks biggest weapon is his ability to really lung forward and cover big ground with power punches. Diaz hit GSP with his slow footwork, albeit with a long reach. Hendricks managed to clip Condit who seems more dynamic on his feet than GSP does these days.

Is GSP's wrestling good enough to make Hendricks hesitant to rush in? I'm really excited for this matchup, GSP has been a master of the safest gameplan this is definitely a tough puzzle to crack. The closest match might be Koscheck but he doesn't cover forward ground nearly as quickly as Hendricks.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Jab and circle GSP is coming out to this fight. I hope Johny is smart enough to train for that. As good as GSP is he is pretty predictable.





Fieos said:


> GSP has a 6" reach advantage which means he'll likely use dynamic striking to keep Hendricks out of range and then reactive double when Hendricks tries to close the distance.
> 
> Hendricks at least will have 5 rounds to land that shot to KO GSP; in that time he'll get tired and GSP will work to take the power out of his punches.
> 
> This fight will just like every other GSP fight in the past five years with the same result.



GSP fights the smart fight... and having a greater reach == stay on the outside and wait for stoopid mistakes made by your opponent.

When Hendricks attempt to close the distance with his bombs, he will get dropped on his back and GSP will turn his face to mush... GSP aint going to try anything snazzy, like trying for a sub or something cause Hendricks aint gonna let him... 
He will prolly stay in half/full guard, use his extra long reach to drop elbows or just G&P... end round, rinse, repeat

YET.. even tho GSP is THIS predicable, he still is the champ, go figure


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

People don't seem to realize that when Hendricks inevitably goes ape wild looking for his big flurry, he'll leave himself open for an easy takedown. You can't rush in looking for that big shot and work defensive wrestling/TDD at the same time. GSP's takedowns are going to have Hendricks second guessing himself about going for that big power shot... you get wild, you get taken down. 

That doesn't mean GSP can't be caught. And it doesn't mean that Hendricks won't come in and try to outwrestle GSP. But it's fairly obvious that if he goes for those big power exchanges, he opens himself up for a takedown - which GSP is more than good enough to capitalize on. I do love that because Nick was able to stuff some half hearted takedown attempts, GSP's wrestling, his once most heralded tool, is now 'non existent'.

Either way, Hendricks is easily GSP's toughest challenge in years.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think Hendricks will knock him out, but if the GSP that fought yesterday is just like the one who will fight Hendricks, then his title is in as much jeopardy as I think it's ever been in. Diaz stuffed too many takedown attempts, and Hendricks will be MUCH harder to take down. GSP better beef his cardio up for this fight, he needs that advantage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think GSP will have that hard of a time taking down Hendricks.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Well seeing as Hendricks has been outwrestled twice in mma (Kos and Story) by far worse wrestlers than GSP I don't see how he's just going to keep it standing. GSP has taken down everyone he has ever tried to no matter their credentials, experience, or natural ability. He is also damn near impossible to takedown and keep down. 

From what I saw last night Hendricks loses badly unless GSP just comes in and fights the way he did in round 3 against Diaz.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Hendricks can be controlled. And as we saw last night, Hendricks can be broken when things don't go his way. There's a reason he dropped the third, and it's because Carlos turned up the pressure and started winning the fight. Hendricks wilted.


The reason is because Hendricks broke his left hand.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

would be interesting to see hendricks try to charge in and get the takedown and combine that with punches on the break when GSP backs away. 

GSP had some trouble taking/keeping KOS down the second time they fought, but at least KOS had the experience of fighting him before and must have really focused on that one area for the second fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> The reason is because Hendricks broke his left hand.


That's super. GSP tore his groin against Alves and didn't drop a single round. Whether Hendricks wilted due to injury or Carlos turning up the heat, Johny clearly doesn't deal well with adversity - he can be broken.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's super. GSP tore his groin against Alves and didn't drop a single round. Whether Hendricks wilted due to injury or Carlos turning up the heat, Johny clearly doesn't deal well with adversity - he can be broken.


LIAR WHORE LIAR WHORE AND YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Truth! 

I'll go one further and say that GSP was easily able to outwrestle Koscheck, whereas Hendricks struggled and nearly lost a decision. It might be MMA math, but it's certainly worth addressing. GSP will definitely have to worry about Hendricks clipping him, but you can bet your sweet bippy that Hendricks will have to worry about being taken down and controlled by GSP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Truth!
> 
> I'll go one further and say that GSP was easily able to outwrestle Koscheck, whereas Hendricks struggled and nearly lost a decision. It might be MMA math, but it's certainly worth addressing. GSP will definitely have to worry about Hendricks clipping him, but you can bet your sweet bippy that Hendricks will have to worry about being taken down and controlled by GSP.


YOU FOOL, JESUS HAS RISEN AGAIN AND HE WILL TAKE HIS PRIZE IN THE FORM OF THE WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP PRAISE THE LAWD!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

^So this is what a bitter batshit crazy Diaz fan looks like who finally went off the deep end. I always wondered...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Damn everybody knew. Even Johny said Condit was gonna circle away from his big left and he still landed it. I knew Johny's wrestling/takedowns would be the difference. Johny was packing serious heat...missed wide but when he connected flush Condit took it. 
>>.Flat out---Johny Hendricks is on a steamroll right to GSP's doorstep. Rory has to be in this mix. He called out Condit. Ellenberger spoke volumes faceplanting Nate. Nick got inside of GSP's head and was getting lit up by Nick in the 3rd. Johny hasn't done a 5 rounder yet. He looked good last night. I believe Hendricks is the biggest threat to GSP by far....Here's a top notch wrestler that can put u to sleep in a blink like nobody else in the division...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> ^So this is what a bitter batshit crazy Diaz fan looks like who finally went off the deep end. I always wondered...


Or maybe i'm just having a bit of fun, you have heard of this new thing called fun right?


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

What if Hendricks' strategy is to take GSP down and do the human blanket move?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> No one is ever going to knock GSP out, because there will never be a fight where he won't take it to the ground and lay and pray for 5 rounds and win.


This, 100%. St. Pierre fights not to lose, he doesn't actually fight to win!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Or maybe i'm just having a bit of fun, you have heard of this new thing called fun right?


That's fun? You have gone off the deep end...



above said:


> What if Hendricks' strategy is to take GSP down and do the human blanket move?


Good luck. GSP is one of the few who's offensive wrestling is as good as his defensive wrestling. He's extremely hard to get down. Even then, he has the ability to get right back up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

above said:


> What if Hendricks' strategy is to take GSP down and do the human blanket move?


That would make me a lot less nervous than if he comes in and goes berserker with his strikes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That would make me a lot less nervous than if he comes in and goes berserker with his strikes.


No one can handle hendricks riddum, but yes wrestling with GSP is a stupid move, I just hope Johnny trains his ass off with cardio thats the only thing i'm worried about


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

gazh said:


> To me this outcome was unthinkable and virtually impossible 6 months ago, now i actually think it is the most likely outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last night you watched both men exhibit their offensive wrestling. You saw neither of their defensive wrestling games. So I'm not sure what you saw last night that leads You to believe GSP can't take Hendricks down. 

Until someone can actually stop GSP's grappling game... I'll just say 'I'll believe it when I see it'. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

He's a threat as long as the fight is standing, that left hand of his is no joke. I'm pretty sure GSP will take him down without much trouble tho. He's taken down accomplished wrestlers before. I'm not that impressed with Hendricks wrestling thb. Not to say that it's by any means bad but he hasn't shown anything to prove that its on another level either. I dont think his mma-wrestling is any better than Kos, Hughes, Sherk, Fitch or any of the other wrestlers that GSP beat already.

Also his topgame looked pretty bad & I can just imagine that his bottomgame is pretty horrible, as strong wrestlers seldom develope a good guard.

My prediction is GSP will be a bit scared of Johnnys power, he won't take much risk standing with him, but he might jab him around a bit. Then he gets one takedown per round and keeps Hendricks down pretty easy.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

The thing that keeps surprising me about Hendricks, is his quickness and fleet of foot. He is of course the archetypal strong wrestler who throws bombs, but there is more to him than that. He has a natural smoothness and creativity about some of the combos he throws, and his hands and footwork are pretty damn fast when he isn't just throwing his uber bomb.

GSP could totally succeed with reactive takedowns off of bum rushes at him, but I also think Hendrick's quickness could really surprise him, and I just get the sense that GSP will not enjoy striking with Hendricks at all.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

It's kinda funny, going all the way back to the BJ Penn rematch we had people saying that GSP would get tooled. It was claimed that BJ would stuff the takedowns and use his superior striking to beat up GSP in the standup game. Instead, he got out struck, taken down, beaten up, and finished. 

Then because Thiago Alves managed to keep the fight standing against Koscheck, he was going to do the same to GSP and knock him with his superior striking. Instead, he got taken down like everyone else, beaten up, then knocked down in the standup game and beaten up some more.

Then we get to Jake Shields, who because he's taken everyone down and blanketed or sub'd them on the ground, was supposed to do the same to GSP. I do recall a thread entitled, and I quote, "Shields will take down GSP and toy with him on the ground". Shields didn't get a single takedown, and got knocked down twice by GSP.

And just weeks ago we had threads where people claimed that Nick Diaz would work the shit out of GSP if the fight went to the ground, and that GSP would be afraid to take him down and get beaten up by Diaz' superior boxing. How'd that one work out? Beaten in striking and completely shut down on the ground.

There's no question that Hendricks is one hell of a dangerous opponent, he's got deadly power and the timing to land his money punch with a disturbing amount of success. But like the rest of GSP's opponents, I wouldn't be surprised if GSP and his coaches figure out a way to shut him down and take him apart. They're smart and they know how to win. You might not like the way they do it, but you can't deny how good they are at it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

aerius said:


> It's kinda funny, going all the way back to the BJ Penn rematch we had people saying that GSP would get tooled. It was claimed that BJ would stuff the takedowns and use his superior striking to beat up GSP in the standup game. Instead, he got out struck, taken down, beaten up, and finished.
> 
> Then because Thiago Alves managed to keep the fight standing against Koscheck, he was going to do the same to GSP and knock him with his superior striking. Instead, he got taken down like everyone else, beaten up, then knocked down in the standup game and beaten up some more.
> 
> ...


Quoted for mother ******* truth! So easy how people forget.

The "GSP is going to lose" chants are always prevalent... until he wins. Then the talk becomes how boring he is and points to how the NEXT guy is going to be the one to beat him.

He's not invincible... far from it. It's just too funny to watch the conversations on here change.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Hendricks is likely the most power he has ever faced, but the way he generates power (from the waste, hands down) will leave him open and somewhat predictable.

GSP, cautious as he is, should be able to outwork him standing and stuff the takedowns. I'm pretty sure when/if it gets the championship rounds Hendricks will be gassed from fruitlessly throwing his weight around.

To be sure, Georges didn't look great last fight, and it seems like he's getting tired of the fight game, and maybe starting to deteriorate.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

aerius said:


> It's kinda funny, going all the way back to the BJ Penn rematch we had people saying that GSP would get tooled. It was claimed that BJ would stuff the takedowns and use his superior striking to beat up GSP in the standup game. Instead, he got out struck, taken down, beaten up, and finished.
> 
> Then because Thiago Alves managed to keep the fight standing against Koscheck, he was going to do the same to GSP and knock him with his superior striking. Instead, he got taken down like everyone else, beaten up, then knocked down in the standup game and beaten up some more.
> 
> ...





PheelGoodInc said:


> Quoted for mother ******* truth! So easy how people forget.
> 
> The "GSP is going to lose" chants are always prevalent... until he wins. Then the talk becomes how boring he is and points to how the NEXT guy is going to be the one to beat him.
> 
> He's not invincible... far from it. It's just too funny to watch the conversations on here change.


I totally rep you both but I can't because I hafta spread it around, but damn you both nailed it.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

GSP can take anyone down even Hendricks

Hendricks Can KO anyone even GSP

Its a fight I'd like to see because of the the possibility of finally seeing someone new as champion. i'm sick to death of GSPs point whoring strategy. Unfortunately I don't think Hendricks will land that punch before he gets put on his back.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

A flat Diaz sprawled GSP a few times, if Hendricks comes in superb shape there is no reason why he can't KO GSP


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

A flat Diaz sprawled a couple of the worst, most half arsed takedown attempts we've ever seen from GSP - at a point in the fight when GSP himself admitted he had gotten tired. Why are you ignoring the facts, breh? 

Diaz didn't even have time to think about sprawling when GSP was fresh.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GSP by dominant UD.

I dont see any other outcome realistically possible.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Killz said:


> GSP by dominant UD.
> 
> I dont see any other outcome realistically possible.


I accept your bet. 

Hendricks is going to outwrestle and KO GSP.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Hendriks cardio will be the deciding factor in this one and I just can't see him winning against GSP. GSP is just too much in every department. I think GSP's wrestling will be better as well in this fight. I think Hendriks camp will work on Johny's hand speed and accuracy and he will try to knock GSP out in the first round. However, if he doesn't succeed by the third round, he will lose for sure. I see GSP moving a lot, using his jab and kicks, tiring Johny one round at a time and by the third round I see him taking the fight to the ground when Hendriks gets really exhausted.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Even if GSP gets Hendricks down, I can see a top-flight wrestler like Hendricks being able to stand back up. Hendricks is a strong, stocky dude and if he wants to I think he can stand up without letting GSP lay on him for the whole round. Has anybody ever kept Hendricks down like that before? I'm genuinely curious, because I dont remember.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Even if GSP gets Hendricks down, I can see a top-flight wrestler like Hendricks being able to stand back up. Hendricks is a strong, stocky dude and if he wants to I think he can stand up without letting GSP lay on him for the whole round. Has anybody ever kept Hendricks down like that before? I'm genuinely curious, because I dont remember.


Go watch the Kos and Story fights. Both wrestlers controlled him and nullified his striking. In both fights he tired visibly by round three. If they can do it GSP will do it. I've seen nothing from Hendricks that makes me think he has more than a punchers chance.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Hendrix has nothing to offer striking wise except for his big left which he can land when he bull rushes you.
Everytime he will do that, GSP will take him down.
The rest of the time, GSP will pick him apart standing.

The one thing is that hendrix should know that, and he should therefore plan accordingly.

Otherwise, GSP all night long


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Go watch the Kos and Story fights. Both wrestlers controlled him and nullified his striking. In both fights he tired visibly by round three. If they can do it GSP will do it. I've seen nothing from Hendricks that makes me think he has more than a punchers chance.


Yeah, it's MMA math, but if Kos was able to out wrestle Hendricks (and he did, stopping all of Hendrick's attempts and taking him down for some G&P in the 3rd,) then GSP will have a field day .. that and a 7" reach advantage (Hendricks will have to stop for lunch on the way to GSPs jaw whenever he swings his left hook,) and GSP's tons more speed on the jabs and superman punch, 5 rounds, and Hendricks will need to get really lucky with his only real weapon, his lunging hook.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Hendricks best chance to win this fight is to take a Chael Sonnen approach, and pressure GSP. Try to take him down instead of constantly defending takedowns. I've lost count of how many of GSP's opponents wait for him, and constantly defend tds, jabs, etc... If Johny Hendricks comes out as the aggressor and goes for broke to finish, he will probably win. If he shows up with the same gameplan as GSP last few opponents, standing/ waiting/ and relying on his exceptional wrestling background back him in defending GSP's shots, he will get taken down, and dominated for 5 rds.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

GSP will decision the crap out of Hendricks. He might never recover from the decision-whooping GSP is going to put on him.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Hendricks is certainly a serious challenge but your argument is based on assumptions I don't think are correct.

Hendricks took Condit down but did absolutely nothing with it and couldn't keep him down. Compared to George who put Carlos on his back, kept him there and did damage.

Until proven otherwise, GSP has the best "mma wrestling". 

Hendricks' NCAA credentials are irrelevant. Theoretically, you can win an NCAA title with 0 take downs. Most of the ways you score points in NCAA wrestling don't work in mma. That's why some Div 2 wrestlers have better mma wrestling than some Div 1 champs. 

GSP's biggest weapon is his explosive speed, which IMO has been diminished due to his ACL repair. 

What George does better than anyone is reactive takedowns. He initiates the stand-up and just when his opponent fires a punch he ducks down and counters with a double leg. That's how he put Kos on his back, that's how he'll put Hendricks on his back...if he ever fights Silva that is likely the only way he'd put Anderson on his back.

Prior to shooting for a double leg, GSP will stay in kickboxing range, use his jab, circle left and never back straight up.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> Hendricks best chance to win this fight is to take a Chael Sonnen approach, and pressure GSP. Try to take him down instead of constantly defending takedowns. I've lost count of how many of GSP's opponents wait for him, and constantly defend tds, jabs, etc... If Johny Hendricks comes out as the aggressor and goes for broke to finish, he will probably win. If he shows up with the same gameplan as GSP last few opponents, standing/ waiting/ and relying on his exceptional wrestling background back him in defending GSP's shots, he will get taken down, and dominated for 5 rds.


100% correct.

Matt Serra and Chael Sonnen. The only two fighters smart enough to pressure the fastest fighters in mma.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Hendricks = Koscheck 1.1.

I imagine GSP will alternate between laying on top of him doing no damage, and swatting at him with his jab and doing little damage, for 5 rounds and then winning the fight on points. As he always does.
The real question is whether I'll be able to stay awake through an entire GSP fight.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Even though Condit lost by decision, he exposed Johny a bit. Carlos did fairly well controlling the distance. Hendricks missed a few huge left bombs, way over-committing leaving himself for a nasty counter. It's safe to say that GSP's wrestling will neutralize Johny's. No argument there. GSP, like Condit has more tools on the feet. Hendricks has ridiculous KO power, more than anyone else in the division but he has to land. Condit ate some monster left shots and kept going. St. Pierre has been finished by punches only one time in his whole career. Hendricks can certainly be the first to put GSP to sleep but it's highly unlikely. Condit started a good blueprint on Johny. Distance and headmovement are key. If Hendricks comes in swinging wild and missing, he leaves his chin right there to be tagged, Georges certainly has the power and speed to land something brutal. I doubt Hendricks will put GSP to sleep. A grind out win most likely for GSP...


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Johny's left is very fast, I didn't expect him to land it as often as he did against Condit who is obviously the better striker.. but Condit has never been all that hard to hit, he just has an iron chin so he usually walks through punches and lands his own... I guarantee if Johny lands even one of those lefts, he is gonna have GSP in a world of trouble...

lets just forget about Johny taking GSP down or out wrestling him, GSP has just as good of sweeps as Condit and we all saw Condit escape sweep reverse and get back to his feet over and over again meanwhile taking ZERO damage...

Johny needs to come out of the gate and pressure GSP, he has proven he has a decent chin last fight because Carlos landed some really good shots... He needs to rush GSP, he covers distance with his left very well and it is very fast, I think that really is his only chance considering that even if he could match GSPs wrestling he still doesn't have the cardio to keep it up over 5 rounds..


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

evilstevie said:


> Hendricks = Koscheck 1.1.
> 
> I imagine GSP will alternate between laying on top of him doing no damage, and swatting at him with his jab and doing little damage, for 5 rounds and then winning the fight on points. As he always does.
> The real question is whether I'll be able to stay awake through an entire GSP fight.


FALSE. Hendricks has heavier hands, and throws quicker strikes. Koscheck is a better wrestler with a better chin and top game.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Johnny is definitely another wrestler boxer combo that seems to be so prominent in the WW division, so I can see a lazy comparison being made to someone like Koscheck. And Ellenberger. And Story. And Fitch. And Hathaway.

Only thing seperating Johnny from the pack is his awesome left hand. He has a great left and uses it whenever he gets the chance. He moves to his opponent's lead and just thrusts it out like it's some missile or something. That sounded way more Freudian than I intended it to be, but you guys catch my drift, right? If he lands, it's career over for the other guy.


----------

